# Need Gunsmith



## barneyrb (May 30, 2010)

I need to find a decent gunsmith to repair and complete the restoration on my grandfathers old Ithica side by side. I sent this gun off and was charged way too much money for what they did. 

After I got it back, the receiver was dropped and a screw broke and some metal messed up a little.

Basically where I am now is I have a new stock that has to be cut down and fitted, some repair work (because of the drop), checkering, stock finished, and completing. 

I don't mind a bit in paying a fair price for a job, but this place was gouging. 

If anyone can reccomend a good shop please let me know.


----------



## jmtgt (May 30, 2010)

http://http://www.wisegunsmith.com/


----------



## Swamp Yankee (May 30, 2010)

Try here for starters

http://www.midwayusa.com/gunsmithlocator/home.aspx?utm_source=gunsmithlocator

If possible visit the smith in person. Talk about your project and get a feel if he's up to the job. If you decide to ship the gun off ask the smith for some local references, you may be able to find someone local that will show you his work.

I'm in the same boat as the smith I used for decades finally retired and I'm a little leery about trying someone new.

Take Care


----------

